# Rubber replacement grips Para Carry 9



## gilfo (Dec 5, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can get rubber replacement grips for a Para Ordnance Carry 9 ? Thanks


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am not 100% sure, but I think grips for the Colt Officer's ACP or Defender will fit. Pachmayr, Hogue and others make rubber grips for the Officer's/Defender frame.


----------

